# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  I dalje ne mogu pristupiti Rodinoj početnoj stranici!

## fingertips

Pozdrav,
Ne javlja mi virus, nego jednostavno kad kliknem na roda.hr uđe mi na sekundu na stranicu i odmah me izbaci. Ne piše ništa, bude samo bijela stranica. Koristim google chrome. Gdje griješim?

----------


## Deaedi

I meni se to javlja zadnjih par dana, isto preko chrome-a. Prebacila sam se na Windows Explorer.

----------


## fingertips

Nije do izbornika,dragi isto ima chrome, njemu radi.

----------


## admin

Sinoć je to popravljeno, barem od sinoć i meni radi. Probajte očistiti cache u Chromeu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Sinoć je to popravljeno, barem od sinoć i meni radi. Probajte očistiti cache u Chromeu.


jesam, uspjelo je, sad radi, hvala!

----------


## fingertips

Očistila cache,sad radi! Hvala  :Smile: 
Možete brisati temu.

----------

